
Tom Petty, legendary rocker, is dead at 66 - Deinos
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/tom-petty-legendary-rocker-is-dead-at-66/
======
redbergy
Going to miss this guy – hell of an artist and I feel like he had a ton more
music to give us at only 66. RIP.

------
Alex63
The Traveling Wilburys reunion is going to be pretty sparsely attended. I hope
Bob Dylan and Jeff Lynne are looking after themselves.

